# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Timeout et perte des sessions sous IIS

## MartinMcFly

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas dveloppeur, je suis admin appli. Depuis sa mise en place, une appli fait des timeout aprs 5 - 10 min et les utilisateurs dconnects ne rcuprent pas leurs sessions, et perdent leur travaux. Le message d'expiration est plutt applicatif ("message de la page web" donc pas d'erreur systeme).

Le site tourne sous IIS, il contient des JS et css et tire ses donnes d'une base sql. Par contre, je saurais pas affirmer en quel langage il est crit ?

Il y a un rglage du timeout dans l'appli, mais mis au max il n'a pas rsolu le pb. C'est pas un pb de navigateur (car mme pb sous firefox).

J'ai modifi le timeout de l'tat de session (option inprocess) IIS  60 min, par contre, cela ne devrait pas avoir d'effet il me semble car c'est pour de l'ASP ? Ben cela n'a pas eu d'effet (quoiqu'une sessions a atteint 40 min). Et j'ai pas trouv de web.config ; idem, c'est pour de l'ASP ?

J'ai pas explor la piste des cookies (j'avais pas faim  ::mrgreen::   ).
Y'a plusieurs serveurs : maquette, dev, prod. Le pb est identique.
Auriez vous des pistes au moins pour que je puisse liminer que la cause vienne de IIS, svp ?

Merci d'avance,

----------


## jhoubart

La seule bonne solution: Remplacer IIS par Apache. 

J'ai personnellement aussi un problme de perte de session sous serveur virtuel IIS (Ferme de plus d'une dizaine de serveurs) 
Le problme semble insoluble.  
J'ai appris que dans ma socit que c'tait pas un cas isol et que malgr que le standard du service informatique soit d'utiliser IIS, plusieurs dveloppers ont demand et ont obtenu de passer sous serveur apache tellement IIS est instable.

----------


## tse_jc

Bonjour,

Je dois bien avouer que je n'ai jamais rencontr ce problme de timeout sous IIS du moins en v8 sous 2012 server, et ce, malgrs des besoins de production qui necessitent 3h de timeout (intranet). Je prcise que les applis qui tournent sous IIS sont developpes en PHP 5.4

Si vous pouviez m'en dire plus sur vos config, j'aimerais bien comprendre d'o peut venir votre problme, car concernant des problmes d'instabilit de IIS  ce niveau, dsol, mais j'ai du mal  y croire.

Merci pour vos retours.

----------

